# lakeview



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

This was shot with a retro camera an old 116 type that I converted to shoot 120 only used it a few times.  This is the oddball negative it shot.  A 2 1/4 by 4 1/4 inches.  Very strange
I processed it myself most likely from a roll of 120 film and then used a home made back light and low quality scanner to get it to the computer. this one was done before I had a good tint program so it was done with a very low denisty paint not tint. I tend to not go for full color much but i do at times this is not. Anyway here is lakeview


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2006)

What a beautiful print. I love the reflections here. 

This looks like watercolor. Are you saying you hand painted this with some medium? (I am a traditional hand colorist myself - photo oils, etc) Or is this computer-generated colorizing?


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

It is colored with the computer program.  I used to paint them but my eyesight is failing so now i do it where I can enlarge it to a pixel size.

When I did paint, I used watercolor, and oils.  I also printed the photographs one water color stack the wet brushed them to get a similiar effect.  The years of painting is a big big help when you tint with some tint program.  Note the background green in the still life at an encampment.


----------



## terri (Feb 3, 2006)

It's very nicely done. I don't care much for computerized coloring because most people tend to have a heavy hand with it. It's nice to see a light touch, and this image has an almost Impressionistic feel to it. :thumbup:


----------



## mysteryscribe (Feb 3, 2006)

i was trained by a painter when I was beginning and i never got over it. Used to do the sidewalk festival with 24 30 painted on photo stuff. I have most of it still hanging on my walls. One of the best techiniques as to take a daylight picture then change the sky to black with a moon and stars. Very eerie stuff. Oh yeah I was using acrylics in the end because oil takes so .... long to dry.

One thing about this one is that it was done with a paint tool not a tint tool.  thats why it is so impresionistic.  Most of my others have just bits of color because the tint programs are so heavy handed.


----------

